# Canon t2i ?'s



## vinski (Apr 17, 2010)

Just threw a down payment on a t2i. Upgrading from an old xti. I am really interested in this for a backup video camera and a camera to shoot timelapse in lowlight conditions. As well as a still camera. Was going to buy a 7d but the price was nice.

   So much to my chagrin the camera store where I am on the waiting list has no clue how or where to get a intervalometer for this camera. I was looking online and seems like there must be something but no shopping results. Also looking for an eyepiece such as the one available for the 5d. Any possibilities on that?

Regardless, super stoked on this new camera.


----------

